# Suffering Burnout?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of articles about the Suns...



> PHOENIX -- Near the end of Alvin Gentry's first practice of what he playfully called "a multi-week contract," the Phoenix Suns' third coach in nine months stood in the corner of the gym for a heart-to-heart with Steve Nash. The keys to the offense are on the table for Nash and he plans to scoop them up and drive all the way back to the Mike D'Antoni era.
> 
> The problem is, Nash needs a Lamborghini for that -- and a time machine. As long as Shaquille O'Neal is a passenger, Nash is stuck driving a Winnebago.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/11386350


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Never trust a UA grad to run an organization.


----------

